# FBB???



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Has anyone heard from FFBill??? I see that he hasn't posted since the 21st - 9 days ago. I'm kind of worried because we all know that he was having health problems, esp. with his blood pressure. Anyone have his phone number and able to contact him??? It's pretty boring here without him!!!


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I think his X was coming back from the nursing home...maybe tied up with that.

Mon


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

His area has also been hit by severe thunderstorms as this and other areas have during the past month. It's possible that he just lost his internet access as I did on the 6th and has to replace his PC.

When my PC fried it took until the following week to get a replacement and I have had to spend the last two weeks tweaking it to properly access the sites I visit.

Hopefully whatever the cause, Bill will return as soon as he can.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Too, I remember some bills being in the X's name and when she went into the nursing home, her check went to the nursing home, NOT the bills that she'd agreed to pay. NOT her fault, just the way circumstances worked out. Perhaps FBB's internet connection was affected by this.

Mon


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

with the tornadoes coming up thru texas and okla, i wondered too


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Tornado would spit him out.

Mon


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

frogmammy said:


> Tornado would spit him out.
> 
> Mon


HA HA HA!!! (I laughed way harder than I should have.) I do hope he is ok, though!


.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I think that I DO remember that he was trying to get the internet and tv bill put into HIS name instead of the exes but was having trouble. Hope that he gets it figured out OK. I'm afraid that he won't be able to rely on the ex to help out with bills because of her health.


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

Does anyone have his address? If so, PM me. I probably live less than 50 miles from him and could go check to make sure he's ok.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

Nsoitgoes said:


> Does anyone have his address? If so, PM me. I probably live less than 50 miles from him and could go check to make sure he's ok.


Somewhere in the postings I remember someone coming by his house to see him and do so trading, you might look there.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

I think you might be thinking of Whiterock since he is the most recent participant Bill has done some swaps with.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Nsoitgoes said:


> Does anyone have his address? If so, PM me. I probably live less than 50 miles from him and could go check to make sure he's ok.


Tried to send you a PM...says I can't start a conversation with you.

Mon


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

Sent you a PM. I checked my settings - they look ok. If you can't reply to that, perhaps you can email me at:
[email protected]


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

With luck, my reply went through!

Mon


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

let us all know what you find out--miss the old fellers post too


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

I found the address and I found a phone number for him.
However, I am not brave enough to call.
So if someone wants to call him, PM me.
I did PM to Nsoitgoes the address already.


----------



## Chuck Sturm (Apr 2, 2017)

I'll call. Bill also has a son in a little town just N. of Tulsa, so we could call him as a last resort.
Neander


----------



## Chuck Sturm (Apr 2, 2017)

PM me the details--I don't want to worry about the old coot, so let's call.
Neander


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

I called the law up there and asked them to do a wellness check on the old coot. I had his physical address but not his phone #


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Just got a call from a deputy that was at his house. NO one home, no lights on, but a freshly tilled garden out front. They will check around and go back out tomorrow.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

whiterock,
Sounds like that is about the best that can be done for now. Hopefully it is not anything real serious. Maybe the deputy will find out more details as part of the wellness check follow up. I know here in doing a wellness check on older folks the deputies often have access to other relatives living in the area.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Fingers crossed. Bill will be surprised when he finds everyone showing him this thoughtful niceness and caring..


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks, white rock. It is almost 100 miles to his house for me, so I couldn't have been able to make the trip till at least Wednesday.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

He might be at his daughter's house.


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

White rock, I sent you the phone number I found. Not sure if still good, as he moved a year ago, I was told.

Chuck Sturm, I could not start a conversation with you, as I don't think you have enough posts yet.

Well who ever finds and or talks to him, tell him he doesn't hide very well


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Called that # got the old disconnected or not in service recording. Thanks for trying.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Just FYI.

I have seen missing members tracked down 3 times. Of the 3, 1 was pleased that people cared but 2 thought It was creepy and stalker-ish.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

if fbb acts aggreviated because we made such a fuss, i know he will secretly be pleased


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

FINALLY got in. Its been a lot longer, it seems than 9 days. I tried to find HomesteadingToday, but for a week couldn't. Finally went down 3 pages and found it. When I hit it I got a notice that I was in dangerous territory and to get out. I did. I tried the next day and found the same thing, but stayed to check it out. When it said something about Russian, I skipped again.
All the time, I saw where I could get on it via face book, but I thought that since you wernt on face book before that it would be a different place. 
Well, I finally caved in, as I hate face book and signed up, and, finally, here I am.

Im joking when I say that I think its kinda creepy, and scary that you all would be trying to find me, But, NOT JOKING, It gives me a kinda warm fuzzy feeling also.
Thanks for the kind thoughts and concerns.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

About time you checked in. you caused quite a stir around here.


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

Bill, have you got some kind of virus or something on your computer ?
Not sure why you would have to go through facebook to get here.

Anyways next time you wander off, leave a trail of bread crumbs so
you can find your way back here. Good to see you checking in


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

So glad you are ok. Perhaps you should PM a phone number to Shrek or Whiterock or someone, so that if you go missing again someone can check up on you.


----------



## reneedarley (Jun 11, 2014)

Glad to hear from you again FBB. I got worried when the law reported a freshly tilled vegetable plot. I must read too many detective stories.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Only reason to worry about the tilled plot was if his X was there. And smiling.....

Mon


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Spose I do got a virus. I could get on any page the last time. I could only get on this one this time, and that by punching in where I had it already at the top of my page for this room.
On the main page, to the upper right theres a barn with bossie on one side and a goat and bees on the other. It dosnt look anything like what im used to, and the topics are all different too,./


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

So glad that you are back FBBill!!!!! With your blood pressure being so high and ex problems etc. I got really worried when I didn't see your normal posts.  Looks like you are getting ready for spring since your garden is tilled....WELCOME BACK!!!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Terry I got your message. I saw where, when I went to your message that it said, start a new c onversation, BUTT, when I came back in here that was/is gone.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Google homesteading forums and click on the first one....James


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

The new website software could confuse someone who wasn't here for the change.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Glad you're okay Bill.
You were missed.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I tried that James. Went down 4 headings. No go.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Ya sickked the law on me!

Woman sheriff knocked on the door tonight. Told me that Whiterock had turned them loose on me. Said I must be much licked here. I told them that That was true.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Type in homesteadingtoday.com....James


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Typed in Homesteadingtoday.com
The headings were listed as

#1 Homestead.Org The homesteaders free library
#2 Homesteading today - Home Facebook
#3 Homesteading is still possible
#4 7 reasons to start homesteading today
#5 Homesteading Today - A modern Barn Raising
#6 Modern Homesteading
#7 Join the fun at Homesteading Today
#8 Homesteading Families
#9 Country Farm Lifestyles
#10What is Homesteading, M.O.M


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Whe


FarmboyBill said:


> Typed in Homesteadingtoday.com
> The headings were listed as
> 
> #1 Homestead.Org The homesteaders free library
> ...


Bill,
When the platform switch over happened the day before my old PC got lightening fried before I could get onsite even from the search engine, I had to delete the link in my favorites list and then type www.homesteadingtoday.com into the navigation bar to get here.

Once I got here, then I added it to my favorites list again.

If your still getting here in a round about fashion , try deleting the link in your favorites, typing it in and then add the new HT main page back to your favorites.

As far as the sheriff getting sicced on you, don't blame whiterock and the folks on ST. Folks were wondering and worrying and I remember that you posted thanking whiterock for sending you something .

Since I didn't know where you were now since you first started hauling tractors from your first place a few years back or your phone number, I asked Whiterock to try to contact you thinking y'all probably had talked on the phone before you got what was sent to you.

Since all he had was your address he did what anyone else would do and called the law to check the address and check to make sure you hadn't snapped off at those gnarly ankles or such.

Your welfare check could have been worse than just late at night. Be glad it wasn't a swat team wannabe rookie with big hands who decided to cavity search you for concealed weapons after you answered the door 

Sorry to hear your ex is having a rough go but glad to know your okay.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

I send a woman to your house and you get fussy? She sounded real nice on the phone.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

You just can't please some people.
You should be glad people cared enough to check on you.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

IM KIDDING GUYS, SHESH. Yeah, WR she was a nice lady. Just kinda scary to find a lady in uniform blue with a gun on your porch lol.

Jay, I have NO idea how to do what you've said to do to resolve the problem. IF and when any of my kids show up ill ask them to do it. Thanks.

Actually, Ive had Homesteadingtoday at the top of my main screen for ages. Now, I just hit it and it brings me in here. From here I can get to the other forums.
AND
so far, I havnt had to go the name and password route, so this is quite faster.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

You think that is scary, try having police at front and back door, pounding on doors and windows at 2:30 in the morning in full arrest mode. Looking for a man that lived behind me, got the wrong house.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Yeah, I bet. Also be scared cause, you know that they are too likely, and are ready to shoot if theres ANYTHING happening that they don't expect to see when they enter.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

FarmboyBill said:


> Terry I got your message. I saw where, when I went to your message that it said, start a new c onversation, BUTT, when I came back in here that was/is gone.


Interesting. I was testing how to delete from the inbox, and I did delete a few messages. I had no idea it might delete your part as well.

We are all still learning the new system!


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

FarmboyBill said:


> Ya sickked the law on me!



Ha ha!!! Yep we did! Crime: going AWOL and being hard to find, lol. Glad you are ok!

So sorry your friend / ex is having a rough go of it. I know that is also hard for the whole family. Praying for endurance all around.



.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

FarmboyBill said:


> IM KIDDING GUYS, SHESH. Yeah, WR she was a nice lady. Just kinda scary to find a lady in uniform blue with a gun on your porch lol.
> 
> Jay, I have NO idea how to do what you've said to do to resolve the problem. IF and when any of my kids show up ill ask them to do it. Thanks.
> 
> ...


Bill,
This is how you do it with windows and Internet Explorer

1. Turn on your PC.

2. When your homepage loads , move your mouse pointer up to the upper right where the red X with the house , star and gear icon under it are.

3. Left button click your mouse on the star to open your favorites list.

4. Move your mouse down the list to the homesteadingtoday favorite and right button mouse click on it to pull up the take action on it choices menu.

5. In that menu, select the delete option and left button click your mouse to delete the old favorite.

6. Turn off your PC .

7. Turn your PC back on

8. Left click your mouse in the navigation bar where your homepage URL address is so it goes blue highlighted.

9. press your backspace key on your keyboard to clear the address area.

10. Type in "www.homesteadingtoday.com" without the quotes I used here as I only used them to keep the address as how to text for you

11. hit the Enter key on your keyboard and you should come to the HT main directory.

12. look at the top of the HT page to the right for the green Log In icon and left click your mouse on it.

13. left click in user name and enter your user name.

14. Make sure the "yes I have a username and password " option has a dot in the circle as you left click your mouse in the password line and type in your password,

15. Then left click your mouse to put a check in the red " remember me" box and hit the enter key to log in.

16. After your logged in , go over to the favorites star by the house icon and left click your mouse on it.

17. Then left click on the "add to favorites" icon at the top of your favorites menu and the new homesteadingtoday favorite with the red barn will beat the bottom of your favorites list and your PC will have the new info loaded into memory.

Give it a shot. You cant hurt anything and you won't have to wait for your daughter.

If you had thought about it, when the lady deputy was there, you could of told her the reason folks here were worried about you and called in a welfare check on you was because you couldn't log in and she could have helped you, but if you called her now she would think your a dirty old man trying to hit on her.
That would be bad because as a deputy she has handcuffs, taser and gun and could do you worse than when the little old lady would knock the old man off the bench on Laugh In.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Yeah? Well, we have NOW a history of law dawgs who forget which side their taser is on and accidently, supposedly shoot who they were going to tase lol


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

Yeah, but Bill - this was a lady deputy with handcuffs


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm. That mighta worked. I don't mind people with guns too alful much, AS LONG AS I GOT ONE TOO lol.


----------

